# Overload Custom Baling



## Stuckey1 (Jul 9, 2010)

If anyone in the north Harris/Montgomery/Grimes counties (north houston tx) and looking for some extra fields/or side money I have plenty of work! Pm me if interested


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

How many acres you talkin ?


----------



## Stuckey1 (Jul 9, 2010)

A few hundred ac


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I wish I could help you out. Thinking if I started heading your way early Sat I would have to turn around long before TX to make it back to work on time Monday.


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

70/30 Take it or leave it. But you done already started. He could tell you he wants half at this point. If someone wants their place cleaned up, I'd do no less than the 70/30. They make nothing if you leave it. Some people think they're doing you a favor letting you clean their place.

I haven't a clue how I got this post on this topic. Sorry for the interference.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

deadmoose said:


> I wish I could help you out. Thinking if I started heading your way early Sat I would have to turn around long before TX to make it back to work on time Monday.


Then head out Fri afternoon.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm too far north but I'd love to help, good luck finding someone!


----------

